# Sich gewöhnen vs. sich angewöhnen



## Altair76

I was looking for a coherent rule why Germans use the accusative reflexive pronoun in this sentence:

Ich gewöhnte mich an die Übung, was teilweise der Notwendigkeit geschuldet war.

but the dative reflexive pronoun in this one:

Ich habe mir angewöhnt, potenzielle Kunden zu treffen, bevor ich Ihnen eine Immobilie zeige.

I found this explanation online:

Bei "sich gewöhnen" haben wir kein anderes direktes Objekt, also keine andere Person, außer uns selbst. Deshalb steht das Reflexivpronomen bei diesen Verben immer nur im Akkusativ. Bei "sich etwas angewöhnen" und "sich etwas abgewöhnen" haben wir "etwas" als direktes Objekt, ohne das der Satz nicht vollständig ist. Deshalb steht das Reflexivpronomen bei diesen Verben immer im Dativ.

Mich oder mir - gewöhnen, angewöhnen, abgewöhnen, umgewöhnen?

As best I can tell, the "is there a direct object?" rule doesn't seem to work in the sentences quoted above. Am I just missing the point or is there a better explanation for this difference?


----------



## bearded

Altair76 said:


> As best I can tell, the "is there a direct object?" rule doesn't seem to work in the sentences quoted above.


Hello
In the phrase
_Ich habe mir angewöhnt, potenzielle Kunden zu treffen_
the part ''potenzielle Kunden zu treffen'' represents the object in my view (objective clause). You could even 'anticipate' that object by adding an 'es':  Ich habe es mir angewöhnt, pot.Kunden zu treffen.
The 'direct-object rule' does work.


----------



## Demiurg

Regarding _angewöhnen_ / _abgewöhnen_, the reflexive pronoun is just a special case. Any dative object is possible:

_Ich habe mir das Rauchen angewöhnt.
Ich habe meinem Hund das Bellen abgewöhnt._


----------



## διαφορετικός

Demiurg said:


> the reflexive pronoun is just a special case


This applies to "gewöhnen" as well (but there is accusative in this case):

_Ich habe mich an das Bellen gewöhnt.
Ich habe meinen Hund an den Rauch gewöhnt._


----------



## Thersites

There might be an easier way to cope with this than the official rule.

Of your two examples, one is like

_I got used to sth _

while the other one is like

_I got myself used to sth_

The "mir" applies to the "myself".

For what it's worth, Thomas


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> This applies to "gewöhnen" as well (but there is accusative in this case):
> 
> _Ich habe mich an das Bellen gewöhnt.
> Ich habe meinen Hund an den Rauch gewöhnt._



@Altair76 :
These are two distinct uses of the verb. The first one is reflexive, the second one isn’t, see here:
gewöhnen
and here:
LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 1.3.6.4.1  		Reflexive Verben

Thus:


Demiurg said:


> Ich habe mir das Rauchen angewöhnt.
> Ich habe meinem Hund das Bellen abgewöhnt.


Dative in both sentences, and:



διαφορετικός said:


> Ich habe mich an das Bellen gewöhnt.
> Ich habe meinen Hund an den Rauch gewöhnt.


Reflexive pronoun in the first sentence, accusative object in the second one.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Schlabberlatz said:


> Reflexive pronoun in the first sentence, accusative object in the second one.


I agree - and the reflexive pronoun in the first sentence is in accusative as well. (Maybe one could also call it an accusative object.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> Maybe one could also call it an accusative object.


I don’t think so.

Cf.


berndf said:


> Das Problem ist, dass dies nicht auf alle echt reflexiven Verben zutrifft. Insbesondere nicht für die Klasse der dekausativen Verben, wie _sich verlieben_. Hier tritt das Subjekt semantisch als Patiens auf und das Agens ist leer (wer oder was das Verliebt-Sein verursacht bleibt dahingestellt).
> 
> Allgemeinen gilt die Logik _Agens und Patiens sind identisch_ nicht für diejenigen echt reflexiven Verben, für die _sich_ nicht durch _sich selbst _ersetzt werden kann (_Er verliebte sich *selbst in das Mädchen_).
> 
> Es gib einige echt reflexive Verben, in denen man mit etwas Geistesakrobatik noch eine Interpretation _Agens=Patiens_ hin bekommt. Aber es gibt genügend echt reflexive Verben, wo das nicht funktioniert. Darum kann ich mich der Aussage "Alle reflexiven Verben, unechte sowie echte, sind für mich zu 100% transitiv" nicht anschließen.



Obwohl er erkältet ist, ist er aufgetreten.

Er erschrickt.


----------



## jojomusi

Die in "angewöhnen" - im Unterschied zu "gewöhnen" - enthaltene Präposition "an" spielt eine Rolle.

Das kann man am ersten Beispiel schön sehen:

Ich habe mich an die Übung gewöhnt.
"mich" ist Akkusativobjekt, "an die Übung" ist ein präpositionales Objekt.

Ich habe mir die Übung angewöhnt.
"mir" ist Dativobjekt, "die Übung" ist Akkusativobjekt.

"gewöhnen" und "angewöhnen" werden einfach unterschiedlich konstruiert.


----------



## jojomusi

Schlabberlatz said:


> @Altair76 :
> These are two distinct uses of the verb. The first one is reflexive, the second one isn’t, see here:
> gewöhnen
> and here:
> LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 1.3.6.4.1          Reflexive Verben
> 
> Thus:
> 
> Dative in both sentences, and:
> 
> 
> Reflexive pronoun in the first sentence, accusative object in the second one.



Auch ein Reflexiv-Pronomen kann im Akkusativ stehen. Und im Beispiel "Ich habe mich an das Bellen gewöhnt" ist "mich" Akkusativ-Objekt.

Ich weiß, dass es hier unterschiedliche Auffassungen gibt. Einige streiten ab, dass es sich bei Reflexivpronomina um Satzteile handele und sprechen von "Prädikatserweiterungen". Das ist für mich nicht überzeugend. Schließlich werden Reflexivpronomina dekliniert und man kann auch Konstruktionsfragen zu diesen Reflexivpronomina stellen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

jojomusi said:


> Auch ein Reflexiv-Pronomen kann im Akkusativ stehen. Und im Beispiel "Ich habe mich an das Bellen gewöhnt" ist "mich" Akkusativ-Objekt.
> 
> Ich weiß, dass es hier unterschiedliche Auffassungen gibt. Einige streiten ab, dass es sich bei Reflexivpronomina um Satzteile handele und sprechen von "Prädikatserweiterungen". Das ist für mich nicht überzeugend. Schließlich werden Reflexivpronomina dekliniert und man kann auch Konstruktionsfragen zu diesen Reflexivpronomina stellen.


I disagree, but this question has been discussed before, see #8. I think "Echt reflexive Verben" are called "echt reflexiv" because they are not transitive.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Schlabberlatz said:


> I think "Echt reflexive Verben" are called "echt reflexiv" because they are not transitive.


This might be true. But, as described in the "LEO" page that your link points to, there are also reflexive uses of "plain" verbs. I think this is the case with "sich gewöhnen an", because the difference in meaning is very small. (Other than with "sich ärgern", for example.)


----------



## jojomusi

Bei "gewöhnen an" steht ein Akkusativobjekt (neben dem Präpositionalobjekt). Dieses Akkusativobjekt kann ein Reflexivpronomen sein, aber auch eine sonstige Wortart.

Ich kann mich an etwas gewöhnen, ich kann aber auch andere Personen an etwas gewöhnen, ich kann sogar meinen Hund daran gewöhnen, an einer bestimmten Stelle zu pinkeln.

Bei einigen Verben wie "sich verlieben" ist nur der reflexive Gebrauch gebräuchlich, für mich ist aber klar, dass es sich auch hier bei "sich" (ursprünglich) um ein Akkusativobjekt handelt. "Ich verliebe mir" sagt man allenfalls in Berlin.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Naja, bei "ich ärgere mich" (das ist wohl ein "echt reflexives" Beispiel) z.B. ist "mich" nicht unbedingt ein Akkusativobjekt, obschon es unbestreitbar im Akkusativ steht. Denn "mich" hat hier nicht dieselbe Rolle im Satz wie "dich" in "ich ärgere dich". Man fügt sich selbst nicht Ärger zu, wenn man sich ärgert.

Bei "ich wasche mich" hingegen hat "mich" dieselbe Rolle im Satz wie "dich" in "ich wasche dich". ("Reflexiver Gebrauch".)

Bei "sich gewöhnen" ist es vielleicht nicht ganz so klar ...


----------



## Schlabberlatz

jojomusi said:


> Bei einigen Verben wie "sich verlieben" ist nur der reflexive Gebrauch gebräuchlich, für mich ist aber klar, dass es sich auch hier bei "sich" (ursprünglich) um ein Akkusativobjekt handelt.


That does not make sense to me. Once again:


berndf said:


> Allgemeinen gilt die Logik _Agens und Patiens sind identisch_ nicht für diejenigen echt reflexiven Verben, für die _sich_ nicht durch _sich selbst _ersetzt werden kann (_Er verliebte sich *selbst in das Mädchen_).


Here is a nice example:


Schimmelreiter said:


> _Das Auto überschlägt sich. _How could a car make itself do anything?


How could "sich" have been an accusative object originally?



διαφορετικός said:


> Bei "sich gewöhnen" ist es vielleicht nicht ganz so klar ...


Ich gewöhne mich selbst an den Lärm ≠ Ich gewöhne mich an den Lärm. [Edit: See #17 for an addition.]
It’s not anything that you do actively. It just happens, like "sich verlieben".


διαφορετικός said:


> This might be true. But, as described in the "LEO" page that your link points to, there are also reflexive uses of "plain" verbs.


Which came first? The reflexive verb could be the original verb, couldn’t it?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Schlabberlatz said:


> It’s not anything that you do actively.


I see ... that's right in most cases.

On the other hand, you _can_ do it actively, on purpose: "Ich gewöhne mich an die Kälte, indem ich jeden Tag so lange wie möglich im kalten Fluss bade".

Therefore, it seems to me now that there is a "truly reflexive" "sich gewöhnen", but there is also a (rarer) "reflexive use" of "gewöhnen".



Schlabberlatz said:


> Which came first? The reflexive verb could be the original verb, couldn’t it?


I don't know - yes, it is possible.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

διαφορετικός said:


> On the other hand, you _can_ do it actively, on purpose: "Ich gewöhne mich an die Kälte, indem ich jeden Tag so lange wie möglich im kalten Fluss bade".


Yes, that is similar to the other sentence that I wrote above:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich gewöhne mich selbst an den Lärm


(…, indem ich mich lauten Geräuschen aussetze. (For example).)

In your sentence, you could add "selbst", and the sentence would still be correct:
Ich gewöhne mich selbst an die Kälte etc.

(Of course it might sound a bit awkward with "selbst". It is not mandatory.)

Edit:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich gewöhne mich selbst an den Lärm ≠ Ich gewöhne mich an den Lärm.


I should have added that there are some cases in which the equation is correct, *depending on the context*:
Ich gewöhne mich selbst an den Lärm = Ich gewöhne mich an den Lärm.


----------



## JClaudeK

jojomusi said:


> Die in "angewöhnen" - im Unterschied zu "gewöhnen" - enthaltene Präposition "an" spielt eine Rolle.


"an" in "angewöhnen" ist keine Präposition sondern  ein trennbares Präfix. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig.



jojomusi said:


> Das kann man am ersten Beispiel schön sehen:
> 
> Ich habe mich an die Übung gewöhnt.
> "mich" ist Akkusativobjekt, "an die Übung" ist ein präpositionales Objekt.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Übung angewöhnt. []
> "mir" ist Dativobjekt, "die Übung" ist Akkusativobjekt.
> 
> "gewöhnen" und "angewöhnen" werden einfach unterschiedlich konstruiert.


Was soll bitte "Ich habe mir die Übung angewöhnt." bedeuten? Für mich ist dieser Satz unsinnig.
Die zwei Verben  werden nicht nur unterschiedlich konstruiert, sondern haben auch unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.



> sich etw. angewöhnen = sich etw. zur Gewohnheit machen
> _sich Pünktlichkeit angewöhnen
> gewöhne dir endlich an, deutlich zu sprechen
> den Kindern gute Manieren angewöhnen (anerziehen)_





> sich an etw/ jdn. gewöhnen
> a) durch Einübung, eingehende Beschäftigung, häufigen Umgang o. Ä. mit jemandem, etwas vertraut machen
> b) mit jemandem, etwas vertraut werden; sich auf jemanden, etwas einstellen



Nehmen wir ein anderes Beispiel:

"Ich habe mich an die Hitze gewöhnt." (- ich habe mich auf die Hitze eingestellt) 

"Ich habe mir  die Hitze angewöhnt."


----------



## jojomusi

JClaudeK said:


> "an" in "angewöhnen" ist keine Präposition sondern  ein trennbares Präfix. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig.



Nu ja, die Gemeinsamkeiten sind auch gewaltig.

Mich interessiert meist die Genese der Wörter ebenso wie der aktuelle praktische Gebrauch. Die Etymologie vermittelt ein tieferes Verständnis der Zusammenhänge.

Und dass "sich etwas angewöhnen" aus "sich an etwas gewöhnen" entstanden ist, dürfte unstrittig sein. In Gebrauch und Bedeutung haben sich beide nur marginal auseinander entwickelt. Die Bedeutungserklärungen in den beiden zitierten Artikeln belegen das.



JClaudeK said:


> Was soll bitte "Ich habe mir die Übung angewöhnt." bedeuten? Für mich ist dieser Satz unsinnig.
> Die zwei Verben  werden nicht nur unterschiedlich konstruiert, sondern haben auch unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.




Lies doch einfach den von Dir selbst zitierten Artikel:

    sich etw. angewöhnen = sich etw. zur Gewohnheit machen
    sich Pünktlichkeit angewöhnen
    gewöhne dir endlich an, deutlich zu sprechen
    den Kindern gute Manieren angewöhnen (anerziehen)

"etwas" ist hier einfach durch "Übung" zu ersetzen. Oder benötigst Du weitere Verständnishilfen?



JClaudeK said:


> Nehmen wir ein anderes Beispiel:
> 
> "Ich habe mich an die Hitze gewöhnt." (- ich habe mich auf die Hitze eingestellt)
> 
> "Ich habe mir  die Hitze angewöhnt."



Aus dem zitierten Artikel zu "sich etwas angewöhnen" geht hervor, dass "etwas" mit einer Tätigkeit zu ersetzen ist. "Hitze" macht dann selbstredend keinen Sinn.


----------



## Hutschi

jojomusi said:


> Die in "angewöhnen" - im Unterschied zu "gewöhnen" - enthaltene Präposition "an" spielt eine Rolle.
> 
> Das kann man am ersten Beispiel schön sehen:
> 
> Ich habe mich an die Übung gewöhnt.
> "mich" ist Akkusativobjekt, "an die Übung" ist ein präpositionales Objekt.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Übung angewöhnt.
> "mir" ist Dativobjekt, "die Übung" ist Akkusativobjekt.
> 
> "gewöhnen" und "angewöhnen" werden einfach unterschiedlich konstruiert.



Dabei ist auch die Bedeutung verschieden.

Ich habe mich an die Übung gewöhnt. -- Sie erscheint mir jetzt normal und bereitet keine Schwierigkeiten mehr. (Siehe auch Jojomusik)
Ich habe mir die Übung angewöhnt. -- Ich mache sie jetzt häufig. Sie ist zur Gewohnheit geworden.
_
Überlappt mit jojomusik_


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe mir die Übung angewöhnt. -- Ich mache sie jetzt häufig. Sie ist zur Gewohnheit geworden.


Das würde ich nie im Leben so formulieren.



jojomusi said:


> Aus dem zitierten Artikel zu "sich etwas angewöhnen" geht hervor, dass "etwas" mit einer Tätigkeit zu ersetzen ist.


"die Übung" ist genausowenig eine Tätigkeit wie "die Hitze".

Ich habe mir angewöhnt, jeden Morgen die Übung/ Übungen zu machen// Klavier, .... zu üben. 
 (allenfalls) Ich habe mir das Üben angewöhnt. 
Ich habe mir die Übung angewöhnt. 

Noch ein (genauso absurdes)  Beispiel :
Ich habe mir (das) Wasser angewöhnt. 





Quelle


----------



## jojomusi

Wenn ein Sportler oder Musiker eine bestimmte Übung oder Etüde immer selbstverständlicher in sein Trainingsprogramm aufnimmt, dann hat er sich diese schließlich angewöhnt.

Ist IMHO allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch.

Dass eine Übung für eine Tätigkeit steht, wird aber doch nicht wirklich bestritten, oder.


----------



## Frieder

jojomusi said:


> Wenn ein Sportler oder Musiker eine bestimmte Übung oder Etüde immer selbstverständlicher in sein Trainingsprogramm aufnimmt, dann hat er sich diese schließlich angewöhnt.



In diesem Fall würde ich von _aneignen _sprechen, niemals von _angewöhnen_.


----------



## jojomusi

Frieder said:


> In diesem Fall würde ich von _aneignen _sprechen, niemals von _angewöhnen_.




Es gibt IMHO  beide Möglichkeiten. Es gibt allerdings einen kleinen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen "sich angewöhnen" und "sich aneignen".

Wenn der Sportler eine Übung zu einem immer regelmäßigeren Bestandteil seines Trainingsprogramms macht, dann gewöhnt er sich diese an.

In "sich aneignen" schwingt zusätzlich mit, dass der Sportler die Übung zunehmend beherrscht.


----------



## anahiseri

I haven't read all the posts, so I don't know if my explanation, or a similar one, has been posted by somebody else --- or if, on the contrary, it contradicts what other people say. Well, just a try.

*(1)  sich gewöhnen an + Akk.   / Verb  (Infinitiv + zu)*
get used to      somebody, something         verb (gerund)

*(2)  sich (Dativ) etwas  (Akk.) angewöhnen*
I find this construction impossible to translate word for word. It's something like "introduce sth. into your mind/ behaviour /being

In phrase (1) you are active, you change your mindset or body so that you can adapt to a thing/person/action
In phrase (2) the thing/person/action..... is in the centre, you grab it and try to put it into your life.

Not to be taken at face value!  Just in case it may help anyone. Let's say it's a kind of metaphor.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> In diesem Fall würde ich von _aneignen _sprechen, niemals von _angewöhnen_.


Vielleicht beim Profisport.
Im Übrigen habe ich das Originalbeispiel verwendet und entsprechend abgewandelt.

Für mich gilt eine Art Rehasport.
Ich habe mir die Übung angewöhnt und mache sie jetzt jeden Morgen. Dabei hebe und senke ich den rechten Fuß und kreise ihn anschließend. Das dient dazu, die Fußheberschwäche zu vermindern.
"Angeeignet" passt hier nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

anahiseri said:


> In phrase (2) the thing/person/action..... is in the centre, you grab it and try to put it into your life.


In principle this is right if you do it regularly, for example daily or weekly etc. 
You put it into your life at a regular base and it has become part of your life. "Angewöhnt" includes that you changed your behaviour sometimes.


----------



## JClaudeK

jojomusi said:


> Dass eine Übung für eine Tätigkeit steht, wird aber doch nicht wirklich bestritten, oder.


Doch.
"die Übung*" an sich ist keine Tätigkeit, sondern das Objekt einer Tätigkeit. Nur "das Üben/ das Aus-, Durchführen der Übung" ist eine.

* z.B. eine Matheübung


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> I should have added that there are some cases in which the equation is correct, *depending on the context*:
> Ich gewöhne mich selbst an den Lärm = Ich gewöhne mich an den Lärm.


Indeed "selbst" can mean "sogar" (similar to "even") here. 
The meaning "myself" is possible but very strange. Nobody can do this in reality.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Doch.
> "die Übung" an sich ist keine Tätigkeit, sondern das Objekt einer Tätigkeit. Nur "das Üben/ das Ausführen der Übung" ist eine.


"Übung" beschreibt eine Tätigkeit = "das Üben" (Duden, Bedeutung 1)  oder das Resultat einer Tätigkeit.="durch häufiges Wiederholen einer bestimmten Handlung erworbene Fertigkeit; praktische Erfahrung" (Bedeutung 2)

Bedeutung 3: "[zum Training häufig wiederholte] Folge bestimmter Bewegungen"

Quelle: Duden
Übung


Die Endung "ung" beschreibt oft eine Tätigkeit, einen Zustand  oder das Ergebnis einer Tätigkeit, weitere Bedeutungen sind möglich.

Edit: Duden beschreibt weitere Bedeutungen von "Übung".

 Die genaue Bedeutung, die man meint, steht natürlich in Zusammenhang mit "gewöhnen" oder "angewöhnen".


----------



## anahiseri

Taking into account  the discussion about true and "untrue"  reflexives: 
*1) sich gewöhnen an + Akk. / Verb (Infinitiv + zu)*
*sich *can be replaced by a noun or pronoun in the accusative,thus  "untrue reflexive"

*(2) sich (Dativ) etwas (Akk.) angewöhnen*
here it would be a "true reflexive" because  *sich *is an indirect object.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> The meaning "myself" is possible but very strange. Nobody can do this in reality.


It’s possible [Edit: It can be done in reality], but please keep in mind that I only added the "selbst" to show something, cf.


berndf said:


> Allgemeinen gilt die Logik _Agens und Patiens sind identisch_ nicht für diejenigen echt reflexiven Verben, für die _sich_ nicht durch _sich selbst _ersetzt werden kann (_Er verliebte sich *selbst in das Mädchen_).





διαφορετικός said:


> _ Ich habe meinen Hund an den Rauch gewöhnt._





jojomusi said:


> Ich kann mich an etwas gewöhnen, ich kann aber auch andere Personen an etwas gewöhnen, ich kann sogar meinen Hund daran gewöhnen, an einer bestimmten Stelle zu pinkeln.





διαφορετικός said:


> "Ich gewöhne mich an die Kälte, indem ich jeden Tag so lange wie möglich im kalten Fluss bade"





Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich gewöhne mich selbst an die Kälte etc.


If I can make my dog get used to something, then I can also make myself get used to something!



Hutschi said:


> "Übung" beschreibt eine Tätigkeit = "das Üben" (Duden, Bedeutung 1) oder das Resultat einer Tätigkeit.="durch häufiges Wiederholen einer bestimmten Handlung erworbene Fertigkeit; praktische Erfahrung" (Bedeutung 2)


These two are uncountable according to Duden, so the meaning you are looking for is meaning nr. 3.


JClaudeK said:


> Ich habe mir angewöhnt, jeden Morgen die Übung/ Übungen zu machen// Klavier, .... zu üben.


 


JClaudeK said:


> Ich habe mir die Übung angewöhnt.


I agree. It’s probably not wrong, but it sounds strange to me.



jojomusi said:


> Und dass "sich etwas angewöhnen" aus "sich an etwas gewöhnen" entstanden ist, dürfte unstrittig sein.


Source? Your gut feeling?


----------



## jojomusi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Source? Your gut feeling?


Nein. Pure Evidenz.


----------



## Hutschi

Pure Evidenz = Volksetymologie trügt oft.


„ANGEWÖHNEN“, Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm, digitalisierte Fassung im Wörterbuchnetz des Trier Center for Digital Humanities, Version 01/21, <Wörterbuchnetz>, abgerufen am 10.07.2021.
Links zu diesem Artikel
www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB/angewöhnen
www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB?lemid=A03866

Hiernach hatten die beiden Wörter althochdeutsch noch gleiche Bedeutung, wenn ich es richtig sehe.

“ANGEWÖHNEN, assuefacere, ahd. anagiwennan = giwenian, noch Stieler 2494 schreibt richtig gewenen, angewenen.“


----------



## berndf

jojomusi said:


> Und dass "sich etwas angewöhnen" aus "sich an etwas gewöhnen" entstanden ist, dürfte unstrittig sein.


Möglich aber eher unwahrscheinlich. _Angewöhnen _und_ abgewöhnen _im Sinne von _eine Gewohnheit annehmen_ resp._ ablegen_ sind in etwa zur selben Zeit entstanden (16. Jahrhundert) und dürften Komplementärbildungen sein. Ausgangspunkt dieses Paares war wahrscheinlich die Bedeutung _ein Kind abgewöhnen = ein Kind von der Muttermilch entwöhnen_.



Hutschi said:


> Pure Evidenz = Volksetymologie trügt oft.


In der Tat.


----------



## jojomusi

> Hutschi schrieb:
> 
> 
> Pure Evidenz = Volksetymologie trügt oft.
> 
> In der Tat.



Die Brüder Grimm waren in dieser Hinsicht noch offener.

Aber hier kommt man sich vor wie das Kind in "Des Kaisers neue Kleider", wenn man auf die einfache Tatsache hinweist, dass die meisten Präfixverben sich aus Präpositionen entwickelt haben dürften.


----------



## berndf

jojomusi said:


> ...dass die meisten Präfixverben sich aus Präpositionen entwickelt haben dürften.


Haben sie ja auch; genauer: aus Präpositionen und Adverbien. Aber in diesem Fall wohl nicht so, wie du es vermutest.


----------



## jojomusi

jojomusi said:


> Die Brüder Grimm waren in dieser Hinsicht noch offener.



Wie ich sagte: *meist* aus Präpositionen.



jojomusi said:


> Aber hier kommt man sich vor wie das Kind in "Des Kaisers neue Kleider", wenn man auf die einfache Tatsache hinweist, dass die meisten Präfixverben sich aus Präpositionen entwickelt haben dürften.



Ich habe keine besonderen Vermutungen für diesen Fall angestellt.


----------



## jojomusi

berndf said:


> Haben sie ja auch; genauer: aus Präpositionen und Adverbien.



Wie ich sagte: *meist* aus Präpositionen.



berndf said:


> Aber in diesem Fall wohl nicht so, wie du es vermutest.



Bauchgefühl?


----------



## berndf

jojomusi said:


> Ich habe keine besonderen Vermutungen für diesen Fall angestellt.


Doch:


jojomusi said:


> Und dass "sich etwas angewöhnen" aus "sich an etwas gewöhnen" entstanden ist, dürfte unstrittig sein





jojomusi said:


> Bauchgefühl?


Siehe #35.


----------



## jojomusi

Dann mal ganz langsam. Wir haben drei Wörter: angewöhnen, an, gewöhnen.

Welches der drei Wörter ist mit Sicherheit als letztes entstanden?

Bingo!


----------



## berndf

Ich denke nicht, dass wir hier Raten oder Bingo spielen.

Soweit es sich rekonstruieren lässt habe ich in #35 beschrieben. Komplementärverben abgewöhnen und abgewöhnen haben sich in etwa Zeitgleich entwickelt, was auf das komplementäre Adverbpaar _ab-an_ als Ursprung hindeutet. Dabei ist die alternative Bedeutung ein Kind abgewöhnen etwas länger, schon im Spätmittelhochdeutschen belegt. Die Ableitung vom Adverb _an_ ist darum wahrscheinlicher als von der Präposition _an_.

Wie der Ausdruck _[sich] an etwas gewöhnen_ entstand, ist eine andere Frage. Es gibt aber wohl keine Belege vor dem 17. Jahrhundert. Als Ursprung für _angewöhnen_ kommt er darum eher nicht in Frage.


----------



## jojomusi

berndf said:


> Ich denke nicht, dass wir hier Raten oder Bingo spielen.



Wenn es nur eine Antwort gibt, ist's kein Raten.


----------



## Hutschi

Sind althochdeutsch  _anagiwennan = giwenian (Quelle: www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB/angewöhnen )_ zusammengefallen und hat sich dann "angewöhnen" vs. "gewöhnen" im Frühneuhochdeutschen davon unabhängig wieder neu entwickelt?


----------



## berndf

jojomusi said:


> Wenn es nur eine Antwort gibt, ist's kein Raten.


Es geht ja nicht darum, dass _angewöhnen_ aus _an_ und _gewöhnen _zusammengesetzt ist. Das ist in der Tat eindeutig. Du hast darüber hinaus behauptet, es sei aus _[sich] an etwas gewöhnen_ entstanden und das ist geraten und anscheinend schlecht geraten.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Sind althochdeutsch  _anagiwennan = giwenian (Quelle: www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB/angewöhnen )_ zusammengefallen und hat sich dann "angewöhnen" vs. "gewöhnen" im Frühneuhochdeutschen davon unabhängig wieder neu entwickelt?


Es sieht so aus, ja. Auf jeden Fall ist _*angewenen_ in der ganzen mittelhochdeutschen Zeit nicht bezeugt.


----------



## Thersites

berndf said:


> Es sieht so aus, ja. Auf jeden Fall ist _*angewenen_ in der ganzen mittelhochdeutschen Zeit nicht bezeugt.


Hilft hier vielleicht das Jiddische weiter? Dort wird "gewesen" immer "gewehn' ausgesprochen.


----------

